# Have you ever seen a puppy cockapoo coat like this before....?



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Our pup has such a unique colour coat. From some angles/in some light you would think he was black but he's not. He is some kind of black/chocolate/tan mix. He looks as though the ends of his fur have been dip dyed. The breeder said she thinks his coat will lighten a lot... Have you guys ever seen a similar coat? Will he go grey? Brown? I am sooooo excited to see his adult coat 😬😁 ps. He's also a BIG boy. Don't judge. That's how we got him 😂 he towered over his brothers and sisters 🤭


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like he is sable - it does mean the ends of the hair are tipped with black which also means as he gets older and his coat is trimmed he will have the colour cut out.

Unfortunately I don't have any photos of her as a pup as I took her on as an adult but I have seen one and Molly was sold as black and tan. The only sign of her being sable now is on her ears where the hair is longer and a tiny bit on her tail


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh wow. She's much lighter. The breeder told me to brush the hair forward and the colour of that hair shows that he will go lighter. His hair is grey when I do that though 😂 he has so many patches of colour. Some of the tips are brown. Some are black. It's exciting that I will probably have a totally different looking dog this time next year!


----------

